# Need aquarium lighting advice



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all

I have a 29G (30x12x16tall) tank that I want to use to consolidate my 2 smaller planted tanks (10G-15W, 6G-9W) into. I was looking into getting the Coralife Freshwater 30" 1x65W PC fixture, but it seems they are no longer made. I plan on keeping the low light plants from these tanks in a larger, low-tech setup (no CO2), namely, java fern, anubius, cryptocoryne varietals, some valisneria spiralis, dwarf sagitarria subulata.

I would like to stick to the 2WPG guideline, so as not to bloom algae. It looks as though T5HO is the way I'm heading. I'm looking at this right now as a potential solution: http://www.marineandreef.com/AquaticLife_30_inch_T5_HO_Lamp_Fixture_Freshwater_p/ral20143.htm

Is this too much lighting for what I need?
Any ideas, comments or suggestions?
Where can I get such a fixture in Canada?


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

I find DIY to be the cheaper and easier to customize for your needs, if you can take the time to do it.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

DIY, not so much.

Anyone else have any input?

I have done a little reading, and am looking into the AquaticLife T5HO 2x31W fixture from Big Al's.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the same Aquaticlife t5HO light on my 25 gal and it's very good. You might get some algae issues initially as it's considered moderate to high light, but if you stock your tank well with plants and do once a week water changes you should be fine.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, appreciate the response.


----------

